# clomid & early testing



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

So I have just done my first round of clomid and had a scan on CD12 (last Monday) at which point the nurse said I had a 19mm folicle and to get to business asap lol. So anyway, I am an impatient b*gger and did a pregnancy test this morning... which is only like CD18. Anyway, it came up positive. So now I'm wondering if this is a false positive? Does clomid affect tests? Lol, I'm not pinning all my hopes on this being correct. Just wondered if anyone had any pearls on wisdom


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks TK

I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and double check in a week or so! lol


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Would you be 4dpo? seems a little early to be getting a bfp but stranger things can happen   

Ovulation happens around 5-12dpo

What sort of test have you used?

Nikki xx


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not sure but I think I ovulated the day after I was scanned. Arrghh, it's all so confusing!

I used one of those digital tests, I think it's ClearBlue?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i have just had a positive with a digital CB, did it have the conception indicator?  i would say if it says pregnant you are pregnant. and it would definately be worth ringing your gp and asking for them to test you to confirm it.  i told them i had a positive with digital and they said they didn't need to confirm and congrat and have booked me in to see doctor tomorrow.  

Keep me posted   but i would say congrats is in order


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

oh yeah and clomid does not effect tests


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you ovulated on cd12/13 then getting a +ve result on an hpt on cd18, which would only be 5/6dpo is very very early.

Implantation only happens once the embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old and would usually only begin to implant around 24hrs later, so when 6 days old....however, there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from implanted embryo for hpt to detect.

Aside from clomid, are you on any other medication....did you have an HCG injection to trigger ovulation or did you ovulate naturally ?  Did you check the hpt test within the recommended time ie did the line show up positive within 5 mins and nolonger than about 10 mins ?

Fingers crossed it is a genuine +ve but seems incredibly early to me.  Have you tested again since ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Well.... the first test I did was a digital one and said 2-3 weeks pregnant (it came up within the normal time).... which can't be true. I'm not on any other medication, just had the clomid. I thought I'd try and double check today so did a normal pg test and it came up with a plus straight away. Hmmm, I think I may give the doctors a call tomorrow and keep   !!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would definitely see if you can get a BETA HCG blood test from your GP as it really is very early days....best to have HCG bloods done twice with 48hrs in between as the levels should approx double every 48hrs.

The only thing that can give a false +ve result, apart from if you've had HCG injection.  Is there anyway that you were pregnant before starting clomid this month ?  

Good luck....and take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm, I really don't know. I guess anything's possible lmao!

Will keep y'all updated!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like good news to me hun   wonder if you could have had two follicles and you ovulated earlier than you thought .. for two pregnancy tests to come up within time its sound pretty good .. always good to get checked out at the Drs though hun

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

Did you have full flow of blood (af)before you started clomid?


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Well, I kinda had a day of spotting, then 1 day of full flow so I started the clomid on day two... had normal flow for one day after that then spotted for like 7 days. 

I've spoken to the hospital and my gp now - my gp thinks maybe I had an egg ready and waiting on the day of my scan (cd12) .. or I could have already been pregnant. The woman at the hospital just said she didn't know how accurate digital tests are for that kind of thing. Anyway, am booked in for a scan on the 24th November. I guess they'll be able to tell then?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Oh I see,

Maybe it was your af how strange hun.fingers crossed for you hun let me know what happens. 

I have been feeling strange this clomid cycle as its the highest does 150mg plus my Metformin,feel very ill today hoping its my bfp this time...


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi NR
Just wondering how you are today?
They want you to wait until 24 November?  That seems a bit mean.  Didn't they offer you a blood test, honey?
xxx


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you Rees  

Yeah I'm ok today - I noticed a tiny bit of blood last night and this morning in the CM but haven't had anything since, I guess that's implantation bleeding or something?

No, they didn't offer any blood tests... just seemed happy with the pg tests (incidentally I've now done 4 pg tests this week ... all the same result lol). Oh well, only 3 weeks till the scan


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nikki ...Great news hunny 4 tests can't be wrong so fingers crossed for the scan     

Cat x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Wow!  Great news  

Do you think you subconsciously knew that you were preggers and that's why you did the early test?

xxx


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah I figured something was up that week as I had a strange feeling of pressure in my lower abdomen to the right, I was very snappy at my dh, I actually cried while watching an episode of the Gilmore Girls (and I am NOT an emotional person at all), and my girl cat wouldn't leave me alone all week .... normally she only uses me as something to sleep on at night. Lol, so I figured I'd check it out!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Any news ?

Just wondering how you got on with your scan ?


N x


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all

Not such good news I'm afraid. I was in hospital Thursday night as they thought I might be ectopic - have had numerous blood tests since then and they have all showed my hormone levels drastically decreasing. They have decided it is an early mc as I've had no pain since mid last week. Have been having bad cramps today and some bleeding.

Ah well... managed to make it to 5weeks. I'll wait for an AF and then get back on the old clomid


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read this Nikki 

I can empathise with you, as I'm sure others can, having been through several early mc's myself...furthest I got was 5 and half weeks with the first one 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

That is so tragic      I'm so sorry to hear that Nikki Kay    

   well done for picking yourself up, dusting yourself off and getting back on the Clomid wagon.  That takes tremendous strength and courage.  

I hope that things work out better next time   xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nikki   sorry to hear your news hunny  

Cat x


----------



## Nikki_Kay (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys  

I just want it all to be over now so I can have another go at it. Have to go to the hospital yet again this morning for a blood test as my last one showed the hormones hadn't dropped as quickly as they had done previously.

Ah well, at least it's Friday!


----------

